# Almost Ready



## akjimny (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I'm almost ready for some camping up here in Alaska.  My son and I have been replacing the vinyl flooring in the motorhome.  Seems like the stuff the manufacturer put in didn't like the 20 below weather we had this winter and it apparently shrank and split from the bathroom all the way to the front.  So we had to cut it out and are replacing it with peel-and-stick vinyl tile.  All that's left is to replace all the trim we had to pry off.

And, of course, since we're about ready to hit the road and go catch a fish or something, the nice warm weather we were having has gone away and we're back to having a typical Alaskan summer - cool and rainy.  But the fish don't mind if it rains and the Boss Lady can sit in the motorhome and watch her DVDs while I go get wet.  Oh well, my life and welcome to it.....

I'm renewing my invitation - if anyone gets up to Anchorage, look me up and we'll go get a cup of coffee or something.  Everybody stay safe.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 1, 2013)

Great that you are getting out Jim.  Sure wish we ould take you up on the invite but guess we will never be able to make that trip again. Summers are great there although it was 103 when we were in Fairbanks in 04.


----------

